# Visible Bra Straps....Yes or No Way!



## CandyApple (May 18, 2008)

So I bought a cute tube top recently and decided to wear it with my bra straps showing, the bra is the same color and the top and has cute bows on it that show, it looks like it is almost part of the top. But I do admit even if I have on a top with a different colored bra, I don't care if the straps are showing. I'll also admit I tend to pull a Carrie Bradshaw and let the back of my bra show sometimes, but it's always a fancy lacy bra.

Do you believe in always hiding your straps, or do you not care?


----------



## daer0n (May 18, 2008)

I personally dont care if the bra straps show, i think it can look nice, so im ok with it, as long as its a nice one of course.


----------



## Saja (May 18, 2008)

It depends I guess. I wouldnt have them showing at work (lawfirm) or at say my grandparents house, but the rest of the time I dont care.


----------



## Anthea (May 18, 2008)

I generally prefer them hidden, it depends on the outfit and the wearer.


----------



## pinksugar (May 18, 2008)

I don't care if they're showing.. it really depends where I'm going, how nice the bra is, and who else will be there type thing..

Like, I agree with Saja, at work it seems inappropriate, but in gym clothes, or going out stuff, that's fine. Especially if it's a nice one with bows on, that's cute!

I think as with most fashin stuff, you have to pick your times is all.. it's important to dress appropriately


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 18, 2008)

Personally I don't like it, especially with a strapless top or dress. I think it can look kind of tacky.


----------



## lapuce (May 18, 2008)

I don't like my bra to show but that's just me.It can be cute if it's a nice fancy bra.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 18, 2008)

It depends. If I'm layering my tops and am wearing a bra with thin or pretty straps, then I won't go too far out of my way to hide the straps.

When wearing a tube or halter top, I wear a strapless bra or one with clear straps.


----------



## Karren (May 18, 2008)

I don't like them exposed..... underware = under....


----------



## Bec688 (May 18, 2008)

I don't really mind if they show, it really depends on the occasion or outfit, sometimes it's not really appropriate, I definately agree with Rosie for the work environment it's not appropriate, but in social situation it's not really a problem.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (May 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't like them exposed..... underware = under....




Must be a guy thing...


----------



## Darla (May 18, 2008)

i think its becoming more common.


----------



## ticki (May 18, 2008)

i don't mind them showing or not. sometimes i think it's really hot. so, i guess it's not a guy thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 18, 2008)

It depends...for a tube top It can be alright.


----------



## magosienne (May 18, 2008)

i usually prefer clear ones, or for a tank top sports bras as those usually have the same shape, but if i'm layering and the straps can be partially hidden, i don't care.

if it looks cute, if it looks like the bra straps could be a part of the top, or if the bra is of the same color, it's fine by me. if it looks "too much", then go for clear straps. underwear should stay hidden for me, but a bit of provocation is okay


----------



## magneticheart (May 18, 2008)

I don't really mind. I don't go out of my way to show them but if they do show I don't really think it's a big deal. I think with some vest-tops if it's a cute bra (like colorful or with bows or something) then it can sometimes look nice.


----------



## Beyonce Welch (May 18, 2008)

*I prefer that they don't show, but I really don't care.*


----------



## monniej (May 19, 2008)

it doesn't bother me that they show.


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 19, 2008)

I prefer them hidden . Now a cute lacy bra peaking out of a low form fitting tank top thats hot gor the right occasion .. but I keep my straps hidden


----------



## Sonia_K (May 19, 2008)

Hidden most of the time


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 19, 2008)

It can be done fasionably, or trashy. Just takes the right person and outfit to pull it off.


----------



## esmeralda (May 23, 2008)

I always use the clear ones... even on days that I'm wearing a t-shirt... That way it's never showing.


----------



## BlueEyes88 (May 24, 2008)

I don't mind my straps showing I think it's kinda cute, unless it's for a date/night out then I'll wear a strapless bra.

Em

xx


----------



## Adrienne (May 29, 2008)

i prefer them hidden. if i'm just goin out and about not really dressed for anything it isnt a big deal to me


----------



## flychick767 (Jun 4, 2008)

I would prefer my bra straps not to show.


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 4, 2008)

I also think it's a little tacky to wear a 'tube top' with your straps showing. Oh and I agree with not letting them show at work.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 4, 2008)

I think it's tacky. Like letting your g-string show.


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 4, 2008)

I think under a couple of layered tops like Shaundra said, bra straps are ok, but I think it's tacky when the back is showing, or the bra is dirty!


----------



## katherinelesley (Jun 4, 2008)

I generally try to keep mine hidden, but I have seen people wearing cute string bikini tops under their tubes which looks pretty neat, especially in metallics.


----------



## cheller (Jun 4, 2008)

i dont like it. it just looks trashy to me sometimes. but if its the same color as the shirt i dont thinks it trashy. but...it doesnt look AWESOME. haha. plus its uncomfortable when the strap falls &amp; shows through a t shirt. haha.


----------



## LilDee (Jun 4, 2008)

Ever since being able to find cute bras with cute straps.. You'd better believe I show off my cute straps with spaghetti strap tops and summer dresses..

I wear cute bras or Swarovski Crystal straps with strapless tops aswell.. lol, I'm such a faux pas.. But I justify it as promoting the designer bras I sell




haha

I think that Clear Straps are more tacky than decorative ones.. since it's not like they're invisible.. it's like "Hey look! I'm trying to hide the fact that I'm wearing straps.. see??!"


----------



## CandyApple (Jun 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ever since being able to find cute bras with cute straps.. You'd better believe I show off my cute straps with spaghetti strap tops and summer dresses..I wear cute bras or Swarovski Crystal straps with strapless tops aswell.. lol, I'm such a faux pas.. But I justify it as promoting the designer bras I sell



haha

I think that Clear Straps are more tacky than decorative ones.. since it's not like they're invisible.. it's like "Hey look! I'm trying to hide the fact that I'm wearing straps.. see??!"





I totally agree about the clear straps, they are not invisible!!!


----------



## fawp (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't mind if my bra straps show as long as I'm wearing a casual outfit (i.e. I wouldn't wear a strapped bra with a cocktail dress). I also like to have brightly colored bra straps peeking out from under my tanks...it's cute and adds a little more color to your outfit.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 5, 2008)

if its like a tube top then i wear a strapless bra (or a haulter top).

if its like a tank top or t-top i wear either a nude colored bra or one the color of the shirt. so if parts of the strap show i dont care.

sometimes you cant keep a part of the strap from showing.


----------



## s0phia (Jun 5, 2008)

As long as your nipples don't poke through!

That always kinda embarrasses me even when it's not me, on other women.


----------



## Lemae (Jun 5, 2008)

doesnt phase me either way really



Some shirts it looks ok



or the clear ones are always good if they arent so tight its cutting off circulation to your brain!!!


----------



## prettiinpink87 (Apr 14, 2009)

I think that showing your bra strap is ok if you have the fashionable straps, like the ones that Strappity Do-Da sells. Google them and chck them out they are completely amazing. They sell straps that can go with your tube tops or evening gowns. They support women from AAA to DDD! They are adjustable and patented. They don't wear out like most straps especially those clear straps. They are hand beaded and gorgeous. I have 4 pair and I adore them! Everyone should check them out. You can't even tell they are attachted to your bra, you can get straps that match that certain top to the T and no one could ever tell, so for those of you who don't feel comfortable showing your bra straps you can use those and those of you who don't care you can show them off with pride!! I wear them all the time but I cant wait til summer so I can show them off once again!!


----------



## kuuipo415 (Apr 15, 2009)

NO WAY!! I think the clear bra straps are kinda tacky.....just get a strapless!!


----------



## bluebear91504 (Apr 15, 2009)

i dont mind straps too much, but NEVEr the back of my bra. someone could walk by and unhook it! haha jk. i just dont think the back of a bra is very attractive.


----------



## gommiebears (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm old school and my preference is no visible bra straps. But if a person wants to display them, at least let it be clean.


----------



## mynameisanna (Apr 20, 2009)

i dont really mind either. and i usually wear them with the straps crossing over at the back which means they usually show when the tops i'm wearing aren't really close to my neck. although with strapless tops i usually wear a nude colored one


----------



## Aniger86 (Apr 25, 2009)

For myself personally I usually wear black strapes, in case if they slip off my shoulders or get exposed accidentally, they would be black so it doesn't look too bad. I usually don't show them on purpose, but have no problems if people do, some girls do look nice when the strapes showing, just doesn't quite suit me I guess.


----------



## candygalore (Apr 25, 2009)

No way jose.


----------



## ivette (Apr 25, 2009)

i'm a little shy about stuff like that.

i would hide my straps


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 25, 2009)

i prefer them hidden, but the thing that really irks me is when people have those clear straps. they are not 100 percent clear and they make it so obvious that you are trying to hide your bra straps. either get a bra with out straps or wear a shirt that does not show your straps, really anything but those clear plastic things


----------



## GvM (Apr 25, 2009)

I've never really bothered about it, but I suppose if I'm wearing a black top and a white bra I will try to hide them but if it's a bra that's the same colour than it doesn't really matter


----------



## aney (May 4, 2009)

I don't really care if they show or not... I think it looks kind of cute if you're wearing a black tank top and bright colored straps are showing! I hate those clear straps though!


----------



## Lesley-Anne (May 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't mind if my bra straps show as long as I'm wearing a casual outfit (i.e. I wouldn't wear a strapped bra with a cocktail dress). I also like to have brightly colored bra straps peeking out from under my tanks...it's cute and adds a little more color to your outfit. i completely agree here - if i was going on a fancy night out either dinner or clubbing or anything i wouldnt have my bra straps showing if i could help it but i'd rather have them showing (like if i'm wearin a black dress,a pretty black bra under - only if the dress has straps i wouldnt do that with a strapless dress!) than having the clear things because i just think they draw too much attention to it by being shiny lol, if i was wearing a strapless top i'd wear a strapless bra but during the day i wear spagetti strap vest tops alot and you can usually see my bra strap under - not because it hink it looks great or anything but because i think strapless bras make peoples boobs look a bit funny :| lol but i always wear a nice lacy one either black or a bright colour so i guess it looks quite pretty.


----------



## cygne noir (May 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i prefer them hidden, but the thing that really irks me is when people have those clear straps. they are not 100 percent clear and they make it so obvious that you are trying to hide your bra straps. either get a bra with out straps or wear a shirt that does not show your straps, really anything but those clear plastic things Orange you're so right! I HATE those clear straps becuse they are so not transparent...





if I go to something very fancy, I don't show them, but a cute bra strap showing on some other unformal occasion is ok...


----------



## Asha* (May 18, 2009)

Well, I don't mind them as long as straps match the colour of top.


----------



## Cocobirdi (May 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *CandyApple* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I totally agree about the clear straps, they are not invisible!!! I'm glad someone pointed this out... I think the smothered-skin-smashed-against-clear-plastic look is worse than just letting your strap show. For the same reason I can't STAND clear plastic on shoes. I know it isn't that common (thank goodness) but it just makes me cringe.
I'm fine with letting my staps show. It only rarely bothers me, and usually only when I'm wearing a cute dress or top with spaghetti straps.

Though it's really annoying to try to find a good strapless... or any kind of bra in a tiny A  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GinaL (May 25, 2009)

I feel more comfortable with them hidden but as you describe the look it sounds ok. Lacy and the same color may look nice.


----------



## jraci0025 (May 28, 2009)

If my shirt has a low back, I try to hide the back of my bra - or just throw on a nice one w/lace in the back =p


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (May 28, 2009)

I don't really care if they show. I have cute bras.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> HOWEVER... I did get that Strap Perfect thing. lol


----------



## jraci0025 (May 28, 2009)

does it work?

it looks a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (May 28, 2009)

Oh, it is. lol


----------



## brandelah (May 28, 2009)

With a tanktop, yes. Anything else..I dunno.


----------



## makennasdoll (May 28, 2009)

I personally don't like it. I wouldn't like to show off my bra straps.


----------



## jmaui02 (May 28, 2009)

It depends on what i was wearing. If its a nice decorated strap i don't care if it shows off.


----------



## Cakdel (Jun 9, 2009)

meh... it doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## amorris (Jun 9, 2009)

I;d say depends!

If its with a tank top, black/hotpink/bright colour straps is HOT

If its an evening dress, any straps is NOT hot.

If the strap is beige/white/transparent is EW?!?!


----------



## RubySoho (Jun 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *amorris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I;d say depends! If its with a tank top, black/hotpink/bright colour straps is HOT

If its an evening dress, any straps is NOT hot.

If the strap is beige/white/transparent is EW?!?!

I Totally Agree!!I think its cute if its just a hint of a bright color peeking out of a casual top..

but for dresses and dressier tops I prefer hidden.


----------



## c00l3r (Jun 23, 2009)

Its depends on how you feel and also is it going to be look nice or not cause some shows but they didn't look nice so its the fact .


----------



## Kagrish (Jun 23, 2009)

I never have mine showing. But then again, I don't wear tank tops or spaghetti strapped-anything!


----------



## SalescoopCaro (Jun 24, 2009)

Hmm...my personal style is to always hide the straps. BUT my recent marathon of Sex and the City has convinced me that sometimes a fancy bra can look very cool! I agree with several of the comments above; it depends what the outfit is for! I definitely would not rock this look at work


----------



## brightlights (Jun 25, 2009)

I always see a lady at the gym with transparent straps LOL. So odd.

I wear sports bra with henley or deep V shirts instead of tank tops so my bra is often showing


----------



## SalescoopSarah (Jun 30, 2009)

I think it depends... Like in your case, where the top matches with the straps or a really cute bra is a different story. But I would hate to see white t-shirt and black bra combos or old raggedy bra straps showing. I think it all comes out to keeping it to an appropriate level.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 30, 2009)

oh I wanted to add, I think it's okay with racer back type tops, since those little thingies to pull the back of the bra in so the straps dont show are just ANNOYING


----------



## beauty beauty (Jul 4, 2009)

I would answer "No" to this question


----------



## jenni326 (Aug 4, 2009)

eh, i usually dont care. Like if i'm wearing a tank top where the straps peak out it's no big deal


----------



## Ricciolina (Aug 4, 2009)

I wear strapless bras with halter and tube tops. But with tank tops, I don't mind if my bra strap is showing.


----------



## bextacyaddict (Aug 4, 2009)

it doesnt really bother me if there showing... but if its JUST the straps on show it looks a bit wierd... because a tube top is supposed to show your shoulders, and if your straps are showing you might as well wear a vest top.


----------



## littlemascara (Aug 7, 2009)

I try to hide them, but if I really like a top and it shows my bra straps I'll just wear a nice bra. I figure it's not exactly a shocker that women wear bras so I don't see why anyone should be offended by just the straps showing!


----------



## girlfashionista (Sep 4, 2009)

I have seen some plastic bra straps with colorful designs in some girls here and I guess it is trendy and fashionable for me


----------



## Sally2005 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ever seen those kids with low rider pants and boxer shorts that hang out? ...does that look good? I think it is the same answer...if it looks intentional like a fashion statement then maybe (but this doesn't mean it actually looks good..), but otherwise it can look like your clothes don't fit properly.


----------



## bCreative (Sep 5, 2009)

Don't know if this has been suggested but they've made something called "Strap Perfect" maybe you could try that.

https://www.strapperfect.com/flare/next


----------



## FrNail1057 (Sep 11, 2009)

With the cute bows and it matching the tube top, it's a winner! I'd wear it like that!


----------



## xomichel (Jun 10, 2010)

Originally Posted by *ox0xbarbiex0xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't really care if they show. I have cute bras.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> HOWEVER... I did get that Strap Perfect thing. lol I wish I would have thought of the Strap Perfect.... I have always used safety pins to put the straps in the pins and then close it.... That is not the most comfortable thing either haha but it works!
And no, I don't like my straps showing.... It drives me crazy when someone has an open back shirt on and I see the bra... It may be a lil cute on the right occasion if you wear a lacy bra and let a little (not half the bra) of the lace peak out in the front but still not anything I do personally.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't mind if the straps are showing or the lacy part of the bra is showing as look as it looks tasteful. I'm not comfortable doing it myself though. I never have been so I make sure mine are covered up.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 10, 2010)

Yea no... I don't get why you'd wanna display it, unless you're wearing a bikini and coverall/coverup at a party and still wanna display the awesomeness below... Other than that, plain old underwear? Come on!


----------



## crossline (Aug 4, 2010)

i used to wear those translucent ones... like a decade ago... but now i seem to prefer the cute showing ones with straps that you can show off...


----------



## Dianerrs (Aug 4, 2010)

If I'm just wearing a tank top, I'm not worried about it. It looks fine.

I don't like straps showing if I'm wearing a strapless top or something, though.


----------



## jaimielynnea (Aug 6, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't like them exposed..... underware = under.... True! Racerback tanks = racerback bras &amp; strapless tops = strapless bras. There are different types of bras for a reason! I can't stand it when my bra straps are showing. I feel like seeing my bra is like seeing my secret?




haha


----------



## divadoll (Aug 7, 2010)

Depends on the outfit, depends on the bra. If you are wearing a tank with a bra with thin straps, and maybe in a different colour from white, it'll be ok. If you are wearing a tank with thin straps and a white grandma bra with 1" thick straps then NO. If you are showing bra strap at work, no...unless you work at Hooters or someplace like that. Church- no, hanging around in the back yard or taking the dog for a walk or just basically kicking back, sure. Strapless outfits, need strapless bras.


----------



## pinghenglin505 (Aug 9, 2010)

i am kinda mind showing my bras. so i would wear bras with the same color of the cloth!


----------



## kissesandcurls (Aug 9, 2010)

It depends in what context. If im all dressed up I probably wont want my straps showing (well unless im doing the whole underwear as outerwear trend thats in) but if im casual in an oversized top and stuff then i dont mind my straps showing


----------



## steftoday (Sep 4, 2010)

lace is nice...

straps to me are a "no"... I keep mine hidden.


----------

